# UKAps Urbex photography expedition



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2008)

Met up with Graham Edwards, Dan Crawford and Dave spencer today for a photography meet. we wandered around some of the more urban and abandoned areas of Wallasey and got a good few pictures.  First of many photo meets me thinks 

Heres a quick peek before I go out for t, probably many to follow from the others

"The incredible swinging Dan Crawford!"


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Nov 2008)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Dave Spencer (16 Nov 2008)

Holy guacamole, that was quick Stu! I shan`t be able to put any of mine up until tomorrow at the earliest (I am writing this from work  ). 

Me and Graeme look qiute professional in our photographer stances.... and Dan is being Dan.  

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Nov 2008)

> Me and Graeme look qiute professional in our photographer stances.... and Dan is being Dan



 

nice shot


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Nov 2008)

Awesome picture. Ill get some of mine up later tonight. 

I had a great day. Theres something about hanging around places where perhaps you shouldn't be. We saw some very interesting buildings. The most interesting being the old pumping station down at the Docks styled from a place in Europe, I forget the name of the place. Very interesting though.

Loved it, and great company too chuffa's.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Nov 2008)

Just had a min to post this.......

Stue took this on my camera. Ive edited it in photoshop.






I could be a part time model.......


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Nov 2008)

Very NEXT catalogue mate 

Let me know when the next UKAPS photo shoot is!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Nov 2008)

i should have got you pointing into the distance on that one graham   

I didnt notice that pointy piece of wood on the right, looks like its going to spear you ala the Omen.  Ill get some more of mine up later, some of the HDR's came out ok so ill post a HDR/non-HDR version of the same pic


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Nov 2008)

The other guys are the pros, i'm just there for entertainment   

Graeme took this of me on my camera, what a bunch of posers ay?!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Nov 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The other guys are the pros, i'm just there for entertainment



You seem to be quite the pro on Photoshop though!

Nice photos guys, I like the realisic-ness of them.


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Nov 2008)

Looks awesome guys, if you are doing any more Urbexing and are short of another member let me know.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Nov 2008)

Again, me being a menace


----------



## a1Matt (17 Nov 2008)

nice thread.  I like these Urbex pics. and look forward to seeing any more that people share.

The first pic reminds me of the saw film!


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Nov 2008)

Urbex photography.....if you can`t smell the tramp piss, you`re not doing it right!!!





Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Nov 2008)

the shot with dan laying down with dc above him. is brilliant. nice shot graeme. did dan edit it? if so thats brilliant too.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Nov 2008)

*Inside a 19th century pumping station at the dock front.*








*Looking into water.*


----------



## Superman (17 Nov 2008)

Who needs a TGM meet, maybe a Photoshop tutorial?
They look toxic fellas.
Graeme, you poser!


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Nov 2008)

ah, nothing like the smell of tramps piss in the morning...  Really like that one of Dan under the graffiti (and yes he was probably sitting in old piss)   


HDR from 3 images

Graham in next mode 



Bit boring but i liked the reflections



Derelict



Old Mersey Tunnel Entrance



Stairs




Theres a few more in my flickr in my sig below.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2008)

Very cool.

What HDR software are you using, Stu?


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very cool.
> 
> What HDR software are you using, Stu?


it was with photomatix george, cracking pacakage that gives you very natural looking HDR's.  Ive got a set on flickr with more in here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sworrall/sets/72157601862880252/


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2008)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Stu.

I've got Photomatix Pro but have to spend $100 for the full version so the 'photomatix' watermark doesn't appear on the final processed images.  PM me if you have any further advice, please...

I'll be sure to take a look at your Flickr stuff tonight on my home computer.  I really like some HDR stuff - for me it better represents what the eye/brain interprets from a scene with tricky lighting conditions.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (18 Nov 2008)

Very cool photos guys.No one would ever know you were into growing plants in fish tanks


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Nov 2008)

Here are some I have rushed through Lightroom. I ran a HDR through CS3, but the middle image of the three brackets actually looked better than the merged.

The warehouse.





A couple of boat pics.








Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Nov 2008)

Wow, some mighty fine photo's, but wouldnt expect anything less from you lot.

How evil do I look in that picture Stue, I know I could look agressive at times when im thinking deep, but jeez.I need to learn to smile.  

Ill get more up later.

Dave that pic looks ace, love the blue in there.

Its amazing how 4 people in one location wil have a differant way of shooting and differant resaults..I like it.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Nov 2008)

Great photography guys  also looks like you had a nice day out, when you doing a London shoot let me know 
I could learn a few things


----------

